
Has a Black Mirror episode predicted the future of video games? - togelius
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/oct/26/black-mirror-episode-playtest-predicted-future-video-games-augmented-reality
======
iotscale
The movie eXistenz made the exact same prediction in 1999.

------
unimpressive
This one is just frustrating. A beautiful, detailed insightful article hiding
behind the worst of the worst in clickbait titles.

